# Foo Fighters - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 12 - Rogers Centre


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want to go but I don't even know if I'll be in the country haha.

I've still never seen the Foo Fighters or Iron Maiden


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Picked up my tickets today 
Here is a video from the last time I saw them in concert. It was 1997 and Treble Charger opened for them. If I remember correctly the venue held like 600 ppl.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Saw them the last times they were at the Molson Amp and ACC. Great live band.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

foo FIGHters


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Just picked up tickets to the September 8th Vancouver show. Woop!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Foos pop up shop Wed & Thurs 11-6, Fri 11-4 at the Steamwhistle Roundhouse basically across the road from Skydome, heading toward the water.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Playing here in Ottawa tonight. Never seen them, just don't have the energy to go out.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Enjoy the show Torontonians! I saw them in Ottawa 2 nights ago and they were off the chain amazing. The drummer, Taylor Hawkins, stole the show for a while!!! and how amazing do you have to be to outshine Dave Grohl????? Probably up there in my top ten list of best shows I've seen (and I have seen FF before about 12 years ago, they were good then, but they are better now!).


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

A friend went to the Ottawa show last night and loved it.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I saw the ottawa show too

Question though...taylors kick drum skin looked like it had Walter White on it....but the radio station here thinks its Gord Downie...
Was anyone close enough to verify?


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Great show and no drama outside


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All friend reports are that they were incredible.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just got back. Killer show. I am not even a massive fan, a friend got me a ticket. But they put on a hell of a show. And Ya, as mentioned Taylor Hawkins beats the crap out of the drums.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

ezcomes said:


> I saw the ottawa show too
> 
> Question though...taylors kick drum skin looked like it had Walter White on it....but the radio station here thinks its Gord Downie...
> Was anyone close enough to verify?


Lol, I thought it was Joe Rogan. It wasn’t at all resembling Gord.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

ezcomes said:


> I saw the ottawa show too
> 
> Question though...taylors kick drum skin looked like it had Walter White on it....but the radio station here thinks its Gord Downie...
> Was anyone close enough to verify?


Yeah, it was a killer show in Toronto...no idea whose face was on the bass drum, but this video (not mine, just found it on youtube) gives you a good luck at it...I kind of assumed it was the drummer who died recently, but I don't know what he looked like.


----------

